# Looking for cheap 4 cores / 4GB RAM KVM Windows VPS



## comXyz (Jul 4, 2014)

Hello,

I'm looking for cheap KVM Windows VPS with these specs



> 4GB RAM
> 
> 4 cores
> 
> ...


Can it be done?


----------



## RH-Calvin (Jul 4, 2014)

I am afraid that you won't be getting all your requirements at such low a cost. The memory will cost you a bit more and you can avail it at around $25 to $30 per month.


----------



## comXyz (Jul 4, 2014)

RH-Calvin said:


> I am afraid that you won't be getting all your requirements at such low a cost. The memory will cost you a bit more and you can avail it at around $25 to $30 per month.


So what can I get with 15$/m bro?


----------



## willie (Jul 4, 2014)

What do you want with the 4 cores?  You can get a kimsufi dedicated server starting 5 euro (around $7).  The 15 euro one (2 core i3-2130) should be faster than a 4-core 5520 or the like.  Even the 2-core Atom is probably faster on a sustained basis than a vps with 4 shared cores.  If you're doing sustained computation, cheap vps's aren't going to be so great.


----------



## comXyz (Jul 4, 2014)

Thanks for your advice @willie.

I think it's safer for data when using VPS. Because with dedicated server, it's too much for me to pay for Raid 1 / 10.

I will use VPS to host some apps run on SignalR, and I tested on some KVM and HVM VPS of my friends, they run well on 4 cores and 3 GB RAM KVM VPS. And I'm going to add a free live chat service, so I need at least 4GB RAM.

This is just my start up, so I just have a small budget in few more months.


----------



## willie (Jul 4, 2014)

Yeah, lack of RAID is the main drawback of kimsufi.  Still, between regular backups and live database replication (maybe to a VPS) you can possibly do ok on a non-RAID server.  I know of a very big web site that operated that way for years (not sure about now).  They just accepted that if a drive crashed, part of their service (that dealt with a huge image store) would have some downtime while restoring, which was ok for their purposes.


----------



## comXyz (Jul 5, 2014)

willie said:


> Yeah, lack of RAID is the main drawback of kimsufi.  Still, between regular backups and live database replication (maybe to a VPS) you can possibly do ok on a non-RAID server.  I know of a very big web site that operated that way for years (not sure about now).  They just accepted that if a drive crashed, part of their service (that dealt with a huge image store) would have some downtime while restoring, which was ok for their purposes.


Thanks @willie, if there is no offer for me, I think I will go with kimsufi.


----------



## Schultz (Jul 6, 2014)

Have you considered online.net? - better network IMHO.


----------



## comXyz (Jul 6, 2014)

Boxode said:


> Have you considered online.net? - better network IMHO.


@ thanks for your suggestion. I need to run Windows, but online.net has high license renting fee...


----------



## Schultz (Jul 6, 2014)

Hello c1bl,

I don't think you will find a provider with a reliable network & reliable hardware within your budget. I believe if you bump your budget up a bit more you can get a KVM VPS (with Windows) from GoodHosting.co

Cheers!


----------



## willie (Jul 6, 2014)

I've had three OVH servers (two dedi and one VPS, all in Canada) and have been favorably impressed with their network performance, though other aspects such as their support have ups and downs.


----------



## SPINIKR-RO (Jul 6, 2014)

Are you bringing a Windows license or looking for the license cost within the service?


----------



## DomainBop (Jul 6, 2014)

not KVM but VMWare: 4GB RAM / 4 cores / 50GB HD, Windows license included, 10-domain Plesk license included,  France or Canada datacenters,  100 Mbps/10TB bandwidth, 15.99 euros monthly

http://www.ovh.ie/vps/vps-cloud.xml


----------



## comXyz (Jul 6, 2014)

SPINIKR-RO said:


> Are you bringing a Windows license or looking for the license cost within the service?


I will bring my own license from BizSpark, this license can be used in production.


----------



## iWF-Jacob (Jul 11, 2014)

c1bl said:


> I will bring my own license from BizSpark, this license can be used in production.


What type of license is it? Most providers have SPLA which has strict licensing guidelines.


----------



## TheLinuxBug (Jul 11, 2014)




----------



## comXyz (Jul 12, 2014)

Thanks for all your help. rsk already gave me an offer for KVM VPS that fits my needs.


----------



## Derpec (Aug 4, 2014)

Porthosts.com


----------



## comXyz (Aug 4, 2014)

Derpec said:


> Porthosts.com


We do not offer refunds on Virtual Private Servers or Dedicated Servers. We will not downgrade a virtual server, we will only offer an upgrade unless a member of the management agrees to downgrade the service. If the virtual server is downgraded, an operating system reinstalled will be required and an additional fee may be charged. If a downgrade is approved, we will only issue you with account credit which cannot be withdrawed

I won't go with it


----------



## William (Aug 5, 2014)

That's a fairly normal clause and pretty much technically required with KVM.


----------



## Enterprisevpssolutions (Aug 5, 2014)

KVM you don't shrink the drives because of the risk of data loss the upgrade is safer an allowed by most hosts this is standard practice.


----------



## Shivam (Sep 14, 2014)

Hey,

Here is what i can give you, 






*4 GB RAM*

*Quad Core CPU @ 3.3 Ghz*
*80 GB HDD*
*500 GB Bandwidth*
*1 IPv4 Address*
*1 GBPS Uplink*
*SolusVM Panel*
*New York *




$20.00 / month

If your interested just open a support ticket once you registered - Click Here


----------



## ZweiTiger (Oct 16, 2014)

Use Colorhost services. Trusted company..  i use it almost 6 month with more then 5-6 active packages. OpenVZ and KVM too. If you has any questions free to PM or reply.

http://colorhost.de/


----------



## comXyz (Oct 18, 2014)

ZweiTiger said:


> Use Colorhost services. Trusted company..  i use it almost 6 month with more then 5-6 active packages. OpenVZ and KVM too. If you has any questions free to PM or reply.
> 
> http://colorhost.de/


Yea, colorhost is awesome.


----------



## AbeloHost (Oct 21, 2014)

Are you still looking?


----------



## comXyz (Oct 21, 2014)

AbeloHost said:


> Are you still looking?


No, thanks.


----------



## Sonwebhost (Oct 25, 2014)

Sure we need new customers give us a lookup thanks http://www.sonwebhost.com/whmcs/cart.php?gid=8


----------



## comXyz (Oct 25, 2014)

I got this error @Sonwebhost

*Critical Error*
Could not connect to the database


----------

